# app podcast qui coupe



## lere (3 Février 2022)

salut a tous, j'ai un vieille iphone 5S sous ios 12.5.5 qui me sert qu'a écouté des podcast par l’application apple
jusqu’à ce matin tout allez bien, et depuis cette après-midi l'app crash des qu'elle est en wifi, une fois le wifi enlevé sa ne plante plus
jai enlevé l'app et réinstallé pareil, derrière réinitialisation de l'iphone est pareil egalement
si des connaisseurs peuvent m’aidés merci a vous


----------

